# 5 Fat-Loss Myths That Are Stopping Your Progress COLD



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

These five fat-loss lies have been around for years and believing them could be making YOUR fat-loss program a lot less effective. Time to blast them out of the water and get your fat-burning back on track!Fat-loss is a topic that is just rife with myths, misconceptions, incorrect beliefs and outright lies! Here are five [...]

*Read More...*


----------

